# Test Layout



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey gang.

Well I whipped up a small test track to see the condition of the rolling stock,
and how they handled over and through turn-outs.

Here's some pics...........


























































and then I did a strength test. Apparently #1803 is the stronger of the two Locos, so hes ridin up front.....


























That's 11 cars and no hesitation at any speed.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, I love the looks of that old loading structure. What, exactly, is that ???


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like you are on your why to a winner.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I got a table now for support under my layout. 
Still have to purchase the plywood, but that will have to wait because I'm 6 weeks behind on picking up my comic book subscriptions. So that'll be 100 bucks for those.

But anyways here's a little something I whipped up in the mean-time.....


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's a pic of my future layout.
Yes I coloured it in cause I was bored.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks great


----------

